# Another Guess the Breed game.



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

This takes of what SheepGirl did. I saw it and wanted to do one too. I will try and use all the animals that BYH's has on here. ie LGD's, Goats, Sheep, Horses/Mules/Donkeys, Cattle, Llamas/Alpacas, Pigs, Rabbits.


Dogs

A






B





C





D






Goats

E





F





G





H






Sheep

I





J





K





L






Horses

M





N





O





P






Cattle

Q





R





S





T






Pigs

U





V





W





X






*I do not know enough about Lamas, Alpacas, Mules, or Rabbits to be able to know breeds or anything really. Sorry.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

edited twice cause I didn't look at the pictures closely enough lol

A Tibetan Mastiff? 
B Anatolian
C Komondor
D Great Pyrenees - edited, don't know why I put that. My actual answer is Akbash.
E Pygmy or Fainter
F Kiko
G Toggenburg
H Nigerian Dwarf
I Jacob
J Katahdin
K Dorper
L Lincoln - edited, duhh lincolns have curlier wool than that, my bad lol. It would be a romney then.
M Tennessee Walker
N Gypsy Vanner
O Clydesdale
P Quarter Horse
Q Hereford
R Angus
S Jersey
T Dexter?
U Yorkshire
V Duroc
W Hampshire
X Large Black


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> This takes of what SheepGirl did. I saw it and wanted to do one too. I will try and use all the animals that BYH's has on here. ie LGD's, Goats, Sheep, Horses/Mules/Donkeys, Cattle, Llamas/Alpacas, Pigs, Rabbits.
> 
> 
> Dogs
> ...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

A Tibetan Mastiff Y
B Anatolian Y
C Komondor Y
D Great Pyrenees - edited, don't know why I put that. My actual answer is Akbash. *Akbash* Y
E Pygmy or Fainter *I'll give it to you. It is really a Myotonic Goat.* Y
F Kiko Y
G Toggenburg N
H Nigerian Dwarf Y
I Jacob Y
J Katahdin Y
K Dorper Y
L Lincoln - edited, duhh lincolns have curlier wool than that, my bad lol. It would be a romney then. *Romney* Y
M Tennessee Walker Y
N Gypsy Vanner Y
O Clydesdale Y
P Quarter Horse Y
Q Hereford Y
R Angus Y
S Jersey Y
T Dexter Y
U Yorkshire Y
V Duroc N
W Hampshire Y
X Large Black Y


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

Next time I spend an hour doing this I will be sure to mention that SheepGirl is not allowed to answer!! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> A Tibetan Mastiff Y
> B Anatolian Y
> C Komondor Y
> D Great Pyrenees - edited, don't know why I put that. My actual answer is Akbash. *Akbash* Y
> ...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 10, 2012)

Sheepgirl made a guess the breed???

All i know is

N. Gypsy vanner

im awesome, huh?


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 10, 2012)

E is an Oberhasli (AP already got it though)

V is a Red Wattle


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Next time I spend an hour doing this I will be sure to mention that SheepGirl is not allowed to answer!! LOL




I won't fix my two wrong answers then lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice job AP, SheepGirl, and Marlow. btw @AP. The Kiko is not mine. That Kiko is from Egypt Creek Ranch. ECR has some of the best Kiko genetics in the nation and guess what? My buck is from ECR Rusty. One of the best Kiko bucks in the nation!! Moses is a grandsire from him.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> My buck is from ECR Rusty. One of the best Kiko bucks in the nation!! Moses is a grandsire from him.


awesome


----------

